# Mosin nagant 91/30



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I would see if anyone is interested. One of my distributors have a few of these available. Here is how they are listed with my distributor.




• 7.62x54R• Excellent condition• Reciever has Russian markings• Wood furniture w/barrel band & sling slots• Globe front sight & rear sight w/meter markings• History: Initially carried during WWI/WWII, used by communist forces in Korea, & used by N. Vietnamese in Vietnam War • Manufacturered by Izhevesk Arsenal of USSR origin• OAL: 48 " • Includes: Leather cartridge pouch, sling, bayonet, oil tin, & assorted Mosin-Nagant tools.

If anyone is interested send me a PM. I am trying to put an order together. I will sale them for $130.00, + $5.00 call in fee, + tax. Once the order is filled then they will ship out. This will be a prepaid item. I will send you a PM with details.


----------

